# UAE national day? What to do?



## nozzaclaire6478 (Mar 6, 2011)

Where are the best places to go to catch the national day celebrations? I have heard there is a parade but not sure where and also some fireworks at the Burj Khalifa can anyone help with ideas of what to do? We have 2 young kids too

Thanks


----------



## ASD1 (Nov 18, 2011)

I was wondering the same thing. What is there to do?


----------



## Rutilius (Jan 22, 2011)

Stay indoors, Watch out for crazed drunk drivers. Almost anything goes on National Day


----------



## hashmatrix (Nov 18, 2011)

Rutilius said:


> Stay indoors, Watch out for crazed drunk drivers. Almost anything goes on National Day


Dats not true Rutiluis . The best place to be during national day is at Jumeriah, Al Mamzar or the Down town Burj . Hope u guys have a nice time


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Rutilius said:


> Stay indoors, Watch out for crazed drunk drivers. Almost anything goes on National Day


Hahaha! Just remember, wherever you go, getting home will probably be a nightmare.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Al Wasl road last year, some guy is sat in his covertable at a red light. Car pulls up beside him and out the windows and sunroof a bunch of Emirati youngsters coat this guy and his car in silly string and foam. Drenching him in the stuff, before the light turn green and they are off.

I was in tears.


----------



## quattro (Dec 25, 2008)

I love how they decorate their cars and drive around showing off, it's pretty cool.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

I feel sorry for the people who have to clear up the next day, and the next and possibly even the day after.


----------



## hashmatrix (Nov 18, 2011)

one of my friends said he took almost 5 hours to get out of the parking from global village on national day. So sleep well before headin out


----------

